

The Death of the Feed (what I read and why) - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2011/04/death-of-feed.html

======
bunchesofdonald
Maybe I'm just old, but my primary source of information is still RSS. I don't
get this whole 'death of the feed' thing, are enough people really just
visiting a handful of websites each day?

~~~
bittermang
Well, see, enough time has passed on the tech that it is now ok to baselessly
claim the death of it, much like the desktop, email, and traditional handheld
gaming devices before it.

------
phaylon
I first started with long folders of bookmarks which I checked rather
infrequently, thus missing lots of content. When Firefox first got Live
Bookmarks, it was a huge step up. Now it redirects to my Google Reader
account, which is another step up (nicer interface, and not dependent on where
I am).

Any alternative to feeds will have to be a step up from that convenience for
me to use it, especially since feeds are everywhere these days, thanks to
standards, libraries, and better connected communities.

But then again, I don't put feeds in the same category as the other services
the author mentions. They're just a transport medium for me. I use many of the
same services, but often via feeds. I do, however, access most social media
via other client software. But that's actually so people's pictures of cats
don't fill up my reader. If I'm really interested in a person, I'll add their
personal feed to my reader.

------
gregbayer
Agreed that rss is no longer the only source for what I read. But the concept
of feeds lives on. Friends' blogs, techmeme, hn, twitter, facebook, and
personalization services can all be consumed as feeds. What has passed is the
ability to consume all information available. We are all faced with increasing
information overload and must seek out tools and techniques to help filter
down and consume information more effectively.

As an example, some news readers offer curated top stories, as well as
twitter, hackernews, reddit and facebook feeds in a single interface which is
designed for easy visual scanning and efficient consumption. By customizing a
news aggregator that offers more than just traditional rss feeds, it is
relatively easy to stay on top of a manageable stream of information.
Disclosure: I'm a developer at Pulse. <http://pulsene.ws>

------
bingaman
I love getting articles like this in my RSS feed. I agree that RSS hit a wall
in terms of adoption, but it's still the most efficient way to read.

------
jerrya
I love being told that RSS is dead, and then I visit twitter for a few moments
and I am overwhelmed by the retweet/tweet ratio.

